# Journeyman exam graphs.



## cee101rox (Nov 10, 2020)

Does anyone have a study guide of the graphs that are on the journeyman plumbing exam. My husband has taken it twice and missed it by 2 points. So we are just looking to see if anyone has information or a study guide?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Per site rules, no intro, no info. Have your husband join and post an intro. There’s a wealth of knowledge at PZ.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

cee101rox said:


> Does anyone have a study guide of the graphs that are on the journeyman plumbing exam. My husband has taken it twice and missed it by 2 points. So we are just looking to see if anyone has information or a study guide?


have your hubby do a proper intro so we knw he is truly in the plumbing field, give a good amount of detail about past work and even some personal stories for hobby or interests without a proper intro no info will be discussed...that goes for anyone wanting to be a member....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

cee101rox said:


> Does anyone have a study guide of the graphs that are on the journeyman plumbing exam. My husband has taken it twice and missed it by 2 points. So we are just looking to see if anyone has information or a study guide?


If he's taken it twice than surely he knows the areas in the code book he should study. He really needs to study them all and not just the ones he thinks he failed.

Also, he should have a master who has already or is willing to teach him this stuff, that's how the system works.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Venting is one thing I just leave up to my master. I can do alright, but not my best quality.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Venting is one thing I just leave up to my master. I can do alright, but not my best quality.


isnt that when you bltch to someone about crap that you had to deal with......venting...


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

I usually just wind up venting to my wife at the end of the day who lets me know her day is always harder than mine😅.
The upc is pretty clear on venting. Sizing is relatively easy, not sure on ipc. Never learned it but I guess Louisiana is adopting the ipc for future testing So I’m about to order the books.

anyone from the Boot on here who took the journeyman test recently? The only thing I’m nervous about is the Pvc/abs rough in.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Sounds like your husband might not be much of a go getter by failing the test twice from not studying enough and not joining the site himself to ask questions.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> Sounds like your husband might not be much of a go getter by failing the test twice from not studying enough and not joining the site himself to ask questions.


1 post bl*E*nder...It looked terrible from the beginning.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> Sounds like your husband might not be much of a go getter by failing the test twice from not studying enough and not joining the site himself to ask questions.


the wife will dress up in drag to take the test for him....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Your husband should get a hold of some old exams and study those. That's what I did when I was studying for my master's exam. If you are getting high marks at home on the practice exams, then likely you will do well on the actual exam.


----------

